# AUstrian Cup 28-29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Wurmla v FC Trenkwalder Admira

28/10/2008 12:30 GMT
  7.50 4.00 1.35 All Bets (1) 
FC Lustenau v Austria Wien

28/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  5.50 3.80 1.50 All Bets (12) 
FC Wels v Kapfenberg

28/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  4.75 3.50 1.60 All Bets (1) 
Rapid Wien (A) v Mattersburg

28/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  3.60 3.30 1.85 All Bets (1) 
Ried v Rapid Wien

28/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.50 3.20 2.50 All Bets (13) 
Salzburg v Austria Wien (A)

28/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.10 7.00 17.00 All Bets (12) 
Wienerberger v Wiener Neustadt

28/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  7.50 4.00 1.35 All Bets (1) 
SV Horn v Sturm Graz

29/10/2008 18:30 GMT
  6.50 4.00 1.40 All Bets (1)


----------

